# emails : comment ajouter un en-tête en haut de mes emails ?



## Fanoo (18 Juin 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

j'utilise Mail d'Apple pour mon courrier electronique. Je lui trouve peu de défauts, mais récemment j'ai eu besoin d'ajouter des en-têtes a mes emails. Un peu comme lorsqu'on choisit une signature, mais pour le haut du message.

je ne vois pas comment faire cela avec Mail ?
Ce serait pourtant simple : une liste d'en-têtes dans les preferences, un menu pop-up dans la fenetre de message et hop... on choisit une en-tête particulière en fonction du caractere du message...

une idée ?


----------



## erual (18 Juin 2006)

rien de plus simple 
Préférences / signatures


----------



## Fanoo (18 Juin 2006)

erual a dit:
			
		

> rien de plus simple
> Préférences / signatures



tu peux m'éclairer un peu ?
je pourrais associer l'entête et la signature, mais je ne vois pas comment obtenir un en-tête dissocié de la signature, ce qui serait quand même logique.
par ailleurs, la signature se met nécessairement en-dessous (de MON texte, ou du texte cité), mais EN DESSOUS.


----------



## erual (18 Juin 2006)

tu coches > placer la signature au dessus et ça devient un en tete, c'est ce que je fais, je copie/colle un entete et le sélectionne ensuite dans le menu deroulant
Précision : Mail version 2.0.7


----------



## Fanoo (20 Juin 2006)

erual a dit:
			
		

> tu coches > placer la signature au dessus et ça devient un en tete, c'est ce que je fais, je copie/colle un entete et le sélectionne ensuite dans le menu deroulant
> Précision : Mail version 2.0.7



Oui, mais cela ne fonctione que si tu choisis ton en-tête/signature AVANT de taper ton texte, et que tu mets ton pointeur en-dessous de cet entête/signature.

Sinon, Mail ne reconnait pas ton entête/siganure comme un entête mais comme ... une signature (même en ayant coché "audessus du texte cité"). On dit bien "cité" (sousentendu : du message precedent), et non "rédigé" (ton propre texte).

pour moi, ce n'est pas idéal.


----------

